# Cycling clothing..is it just me?



## hoppym27 (22 Aug 2017)

OK, so I've just been getting set up with some basic clothing, padded shorts, couple of cheap muddyfox jerseys, Altura gilet

Is it just me or does everyone else have to buy 2 sizes bigger than normal???...Im normally a large in normal and running clothing but with jerseys and the gilet Ive had to buy 2XL!


----------



## Doobiesis (22 Aug 2017)

Cycling clothing is meant to be tight so the wind doesn't get in the lose fabric and slow you down. 

The more higher quality the garment, the smaller the sizes. 

The Aldi sizes are a generous size, they'll be doing their winter clothes in the next month so keep an eye out. 

Castelli is my make of choice you can feel the difference in cycling with those shorts.


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> Is it just me or does everyone else have to buy 2 sizes bigger than normal???


It depends what. Sometimes I have to buy large to get the arm length. Other times, that will result in a small tent billowing across my shoulders. I'm generally not wearing high-lycra fabrics because they irritate me, so there's less forgiveness in the stretching. There are some brands that I just can't wear at the moment because all sizes are either too short somewhere or absurdly long. I pretty much always either try it on or check the size charts online and measure it out.


----------



## vickster (22 Aug 2017)

Depends on the brand. As above the higher cost European brands tend to run smaller than the Uk/US brands. Race fit is the slimmest cut, I expect that's the case with your Gilet as Altura can be more generously cut


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2017)

Anything made in Italy is tiny. I don't know where they get the sizes from, must be from children. l dont like things that are too tight, so don't bother with cycling tops in the main. I just use ordinary t shirts. I don't go fast enough to be bothered about aerodynamics. 

I do wear padded shorts though, and i tend to buy my size and they fit really well. I also have a merino wool base layer and jacket. Everything i have seems true to size. I have Altura, tenn, fat lad at the back clorhes. Good value and good fit.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Aug 2017)

No I'm the same, I have to buy 2 sizes up. 

I can completely forget about finding anything Italian that would go near me.


----------



## stillriding2 (22 Aug 2017)

I'm just glad the clothes are stretchy. I have been up and down on weight pretty bad last few years so I plan on two size bigger no mater what brand. If I was racing professional I would worry about tight fit. But due to lack of sponsors, no racing talent, a severe lack of being in that kind of shape I find that within a couple sizes to big things stay generally snug enough not look like I was chewed up and spit out, but loose enough that I don't look like a seal that swallowed a rhino.


----------



## BrynCP (22 Aug 2017)

Some brands don't fit me at all, if the waist is right, the padding is wrong etc. (Aldi and Boardman are bad for this for me, the padding is useless for me - usually too far up at the front)

Then with DHB, the cheaper (less race cut) the shorts in their range, the closest to my normal size. I am normally a Large, my DHB ASV are XXL. DHB padding has always been a good fit for me though across the range.

I have some Castelli Endurance X2, XXL and they're a bit too small really, but I still wear them and the padding is great.

For jerseys, mostly mine are Large or XL and fit well, depending on if it's more race cut. I have a tiny chest though compared to waist. I have long arms which is sometimes a problem on L/S as not all brands are generous with arm length.


----------



## bpsmith (22 Aug 2017)

The sizing is usually about right with Castelli, as long as you read the description of the product.

If it's race fit, then you can expect it to be pretty tight fitting. If it's an aero jersey, then it's ultra tight. They also do some looser fitting jerseys, which are described accordingly. I remember reading that there can be as much as 5cm difference in size between a race jersey and a no race jersey, so that it can stretch accordingly.

Also remember that the kit is designed to be worn on the bike, so a tight chest area when standing up, is snugly fitted whilst in riding position. If you pick one of these cuts, that is snug whilst stood up, then it will be rather loose when on the bike.

The real issue is that a lot of people want to buy brands like Castelli, but want a more relaxed fit. That's fine, but then they don't fit properly in the sleeves or the length, as each panel of the jersey is sized relatively.


----------



## Red17 (22 Aug 2017)

I'm not convinced that cycling clothing is wrong - its normal clothing seems to be getting bigger to cater for the increasing size of the average person


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Aug 2017)

hoppym27 said:


> Cycling clothing..is it just me?


Nope it's always been stupid, (and also particularly depressing to buy when your already a big lad !)


----------



## Donger (22 Aug 2017)

I may have returned more kit that you have ever bought! Even when they have a sizing guide, many a manufacturer seems to pay no regard to the stated dimensions.

And then there's the length .... When I order 2XL jersey, it often fits OK around the waist and chest but can be anything from 2 to 6 inches too short for me.

The most comfortable jersey I've got is my Gloucester Rugby Club cycling jersey. If you want a second row forward sized shirt, get it from a rugby club!


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2017)

Red17 said:


> I'm not convinced that cycling clothing is wrong - its normal clothing seems to be getting bigger to cater for the increasing size of the average person



Or at least manufacturers are subscribing to the policy of vanity sizing...

Two years ago I bought a Puma replica football shirt in "small", which is a slightly loose fit. This summer I wanted to buy the current replica shirt, also made by Puma. Went straight for a "small", only to find that it looks like I'm wearing a circus tent. I swear it's at least two (if not more) sizes larger, though ostensibly being sold as being the same. Needless to say I didn't buy. Even the XS was too big.


----------



## Jason (22 Aug 2017)

Loving this thread, my good wife said I look scruffy in my mish mash of cycling attire and so ordered to buy matching shorts & tops , "like the flashy guys wear"
Tried Tredz and wiggle stuff in XXL and I looked like a seal coming out of it's mother at birth! Everything returned and bought after trying it on at Evans


----------



## slowmotion (22 Aug 2017)

Bike clothing sizing is completely bonkers and doesn't seem to bear an relation to normal clothes. If you buy online, find an outlet with free returns and buy three different sizes to try on. It's still possible that none of them will fit.


----------



## bpsmith (23 Aug 2017)

Ok, here's a challenge for you all...with no requirement to post the results here...

Pick your favourite pair of jeans. Look at the size. Then look at another pair of jeans. Are they the same size? Make note of the average size that fit you comfortably.

No measure your waist size, and be honest with yourself and do it properly, in the correct place that your waist is.

Does this measurement match!?!

I hazard a guess that it certainly doesn't. As alluded to already, clothing manufacturers are just lying to you. What are cycling clothing companies meant to do? Continue the lie, or be honest to you about your true size, with a view to you getting the size that you need?

The final thing to consider, is that if you are looking at brands like Castelli, which are at the top end of cycling brands, then is it fair that they assume that you are of a stereotypical cyclist shape? They are, in fact, trying to shape their products for the purpose they are designed for, along with the market that they fall within?


----------



## Globalti (23 Aug 2017)

Yes I'm a standard medium size with 32" waist yet the only item of Castelli clothing I own is an XXL. Could it be that Castelli is so commonplace in Italy that everybody wears it and all Italian cyclists are emaciated racing snakes?


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2017)

I'm a 26" waist and possess items of clothing ranging from a size 8 to a size 12...

Admittedly ladies' clothing is a bigger minefield than men's clothing because of the continuing adherence to the classic hourglass figure as proposed in the 1950s... Generally this entails needing smaller sizes above the waist and larger sizes below. Of course, even this goes straight out of the window if like me, you're short, but you've got curves...


----------



## bpsmith (23 Aug 2017)

Globalti said:


> Yes I'm a standard medium size with 32" waist yet the only item of Castelli clothing I own is an XXL. Could it be that Castelli is so commonplace in Italy that everybody wears it and all Italian cyclists are emaciated racing snakes?


I am a 32" jean size, with actual measurement of 34". My Castelli jersey is a Medium and Shorts are a Large.

Very strange that you appear to need 3 sizes bigger, but have the same waist size?

Are you wide in the chest, or are you wearing them baggy? What item of clothing is it that you own?


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Or at least manufacturers are subscribing to the policy of vanity sizing...
> 
> Two years ago I bought a Puma replica football shirt in "small", which is a slightly loose fit. This summer I wanted to buy the current replica shirt, also made by Puma. Went straight for a "small", only to find that it looks like I'm wearing a circus tent. I swear it's at least two (if not more) sizes larger, though ostensibly being sold as being the same. Needless to say I didn't buy. Even the XS was too big.


I wouldn't exactly say it is _vanity_ sizing at least not with the Italians - not when you have a 32" waist and you find yourself having to order XXL! That sure doesn't play well to my vanity...


----------



## Globalti (23 Aug 2017)

bpsmith said:


> I am a 32" jean size, with actual measurement of 34". My Castelli jersey is a Medium and Shorts are a Large.
> 
> Very strange that you appear to need 3 sizes bigger, but have the same waist size?
> 
> Are you wide in the chest, or are you wearing them baggy? What item of clothing is it that you own?



I think it's a Prologo LS jersey and it's actually XL size, I've just asked Mrs Gti to check. Even in XL it's a pretty snug fit. See on the left here.


----------



## bpsmith (23 Aug 2017)

Globalti said:


> I think it's a Prologo LS jersey and it's actually XL size, I've just asked Mrs Gti to check. Even in XL it's a pretty snug fit. See on the left here.


The Prologo are usually the more relaxed fit too.

My latest jersey is the AR4.1, aero fit, but more relaxed than the full on aero AR5.1. Perhaps I accept the fit as it's clearly designed to be snug. Medium fits great though, not tight at all as plenty of stretch by design.


----------



## mjr (23 Aug 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> I wouldn't exactly say it is _vanity_ sizing at least not with the Italians - not when you have a 32" waist and you find yourself having to order XXL! That sure doesn't play well to my vanity...


Depends which bit is XXL, surely? 

I think I've currently one pair of workmen's trousers with an accurate label size. I've many pairs of ordinary and suit trousers with an accurate leg length but the waists vary massively and all are larger than the label. It's rather annoying because I can't go down a size in many ranges without the longest leg length becoming too short - so folds and belts it is!


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> Depends which bit is XXL, surely?
> 
> I think I've currently one pair of workmen's trousers with an accurate label size. I've many pairs of ordinary and suit trousers with an accurate leg length but the waists vary massively and all are larger than the label. It's rather annoying because I can't go down a size in many ranges without the longest leg length becoming too short - so folds and belts it is!


Ha ha! Good point!


----------



## Stef 1 (19 Apr 2018)

I was always vehemently oppossed to doing the whole lyrca huggy thing. My curves are for me and my missus only. Having said that I did replace my baggy shorts with both long and short pairs of padded bib-shorts a couple of years ago. Haven't looked back, they're ace. Haven't quite plucked up the courage to pour myself into a stretchy jeresey yet though... something I'm pondering doing this summer so watchthing this thread with interest. Can't be doing with all the flash graphics and logos though.... stealth or simple / plain for me!


----------



## xzenonuk (28 Apr 2018)

i notice this as well, and it annoys me as i hate tight fitting stuff, usually i just wear trackie bottoms, t-shirt, trainers, gloves, helmet and either a high vis vest or a light jacket depending on temp and weather oh and a trouser clip for my drive side 

i have been in high minus temps where i had to defrost the locks to get to my bike with nothing more than a light jacket over my t-shirt and i still sweat lol

most of my stuff is from decathlon, the 20 quid vest with a waterproof back pocket, the various light jackets that are water proof and a muddy fox one i use that was gifted to me, it is not water proof but it breathes so i tend to use that if its cold unless it is raining.

and they are all xxl sizes or even triple lol


----------



## Welsh wheels (28 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Bike clothing sizing is completely bonkers and doesn't seem to bear an relation to normal clothes. If you buy online, find an outlet with free returns and buy three different sizes to try on. It's still possible that none of them will fit.


I'm one of the skinniest blokes around, and I brought some medium Castelli armwarmers once which were so tight they cut off my circulation.


----------



## Skibird (28 Apr 2018)

Aldi has some bike clothes and accessories out tomorrow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Or at least manufacturers are subscribing to the policy of vanity sizing...
> 
> Two years ago I bought a Puma replica football shirt in "small", which is a slightly loose fit. This summer I wanted to buy the current replica shirt, also made by Puma. Went straight for a "small", only to find that it looks like I'm wearing a circus tent. I swear it's at least two (if not more) sizes larger, though ostensibly being sold as being the same. Needless to say I didn't buy. Even the XS was too big.



This, there was a programme on it a while back. Customer were getting upset when they could not fit in the size 12 of their youth and were now a size 14 due to putting on weight. So manufacturers of normal clothing started fudging the real size verses the label size.

But also with cycle clothing being a tighter fit in general differences in shoulder width, arm , leg size, waist etc. matter more than for looser fit clothing. So a large may fit you across the shoulders but not the waist or vice versa. So much of it is finding a cycle manufacturer that make clothes for your build as much as the nominal S,M, L.


----------



## bpsmith (28 Apr 2018)

It’s also a case of reading the description of the fit. A number of brands sell kit designed to be proper fitted, relaxed fit or climbing fit, etc. You can’t expect Aero Fit to be the same as Relaxed Fit for example, by their very definition.

Size guides with the better brands tend to be very good, as long as you honestly measure yourself properly.


----------



## Profpointy (28 Apr 2018)

I have two pars of DHB bib shorts. One is medium, and the other is XL. Both fit me.

I'm , not so bothered if I'm deemed a lardy boy by a given make, but be consistent FFS


----------



## Skibird (28 Apr 2018)

Lol, I think you can pre order on line now.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm a 26" waist and possess items of clothing ranging from a size 8 to a size 12...
> 
> Admittedly ladies' clothing is a bigger minefield than men's clothing because of the continuing adherence to the classic hourglass figure as proposed in the 1950s... Generally this entails needing smaller sizes above the waist and larger sizes below. Of course, even this goes straight out of the window if like me, you're short, but you've got curves...


I have a couple of replica 1950s dresses made in the original size. They are size 14. I wear an 8 - 10 in modern clothes.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> This, there was a programme on it a while back. Customer were getting upset when they could not fit in the size 12 of their youth and were now a size 14 due to putting on weight. So manufacturers of normal clothing started fudging the real size verses the label size.
> 
> But also with cycle clothing being a tighter fit in general differences in shoulder width, arm , leg size, waist etc. matter more than for looser fit clothing. So a large may fit you across the shoulders but not the waist or vice versa. So much of it is finding a cycle manufacturer that make clothes for your build as much as the nominal S,M, L.



Yeah. It's even worse when you're short like me...

I did buy the replica footy shirt - but a junior one. Which fits me spot on.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Apr 2018)

Not mistaken at all - as many have noticed above cycling sizes are often bonkers.

And has also been noted above anything Italian is extra extra super bonkers.

I must admit I don't understand it at all. I know that in general clothing, particularly for women, manufacturers/shops have indulged in vanity sizing the last two decades or so so that someone fairly generously sized can get a warm glow from fitting into a supposedly (but fraudulently) smaller size.

So the Italian thing really puzzles me. I have the impression that the majority of "serious", "sports" or whatever cyclists in Italy, as opposed to day to day tootly cyclists are men. And Italian men can be somewhat vain/look after themselves (delete as you want) - so why would they want to appear to be super large? 

I generally think of myself as kind of medium, have settled on large for much stuff (including Altura which I like for various reasons) but I have an Italian top bought in Italy which is XX large. May even be "bigger". And it's still slim cut.

Makes no sense to me. Do Italian men have some sort of perverse inferiority complex than needs pandering to by reverse vanity sizing?


----------



## Kosong (30 Apr 2018)

it's a pain in the arse. I'm a 5'7 curvy woman, can't find any ANY cycling bibs that will fit me because i have tiny shoulders and a huge arse. i can't wear jeans usually because if i find some that fit my bottom they look like flares further down. right now i just wear leggings and hope to not chafe, but i'd love to buy some proper padded shorts before some longer rides in summer but not a hope in hell of finding any i dont think  its a problem with clothing in general - i wish they would use inches instead of arbitrary ''xl'' or ''size 10'' because that means nothing. people need to just be honest with themsleves, theres nowt wrong with being size 8 or size 18, and if youre unhappy with it then get working towards the size you want to be. if people werent' so easily upset over things for the most part we can control (of course there are limitations to this for some) then perhaps honest sizing would prevail. 

i go into a shop - i know im a fat lass, and im fat because i eat too much sometimes. its not rocket science! i wish i could go in a shop and find exactly what i want without having to try on sizes ranging from large to XXXXXL, size 14 to size 20. none of it means anything and the peopel who get a buzz off fitting into a number that ''isnt their size'' need to get a real hobby


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Apr 2018)

Nice post.on the padded bottoms tbing, have you considered padded underthings with whatever on top of your choice. I never wear tights with built in pads as they would have to be washed after every ride. So wear padded liners which i also use under shorts (not always cycling specific) on longer rides. Check out decathlon. I think aldi are doing padded undershorts this week. Perversely, cheaper can be better. Have bought aldi padded undershorts before and they were fine. Last ones were "premium" ones with - oo - an "italian pad". Pad too wimpy.

Ps, never used bibs, never seen the point, not into the freddie mercury look.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Apr 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> .....and has also been noted above anything Italian is extra extra super bonkers...... Do Italian men have some sort of perverse inferiority complex than needs pandering to by reverse vanity sizing?



I regularly look through Ebay UK and Ebay Italy looking for lovely retro wool cycling tops. I've lost count of the amazing ones I've seen over the years in S and M that I would love, but I'm a X-large or at peak summer trim condition a L at best, so have zero chance of ever fitting in them. I just never saw any of these jerseys in L or XL, to such an extent Ebay was making me think all Italian cyclists were hobbit like Pantani's or were in total denial and were actually like Lampre pie guy
http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php/photo/40566/title/fat-guy-in-lampre-kit/cat/500

I've got a 'large' italian Denti all in one thermal skin suit in black and rainbow jerseys colours that is so tight its a 5-10 minute job getting it on, and is so restrictive that if I dropped anything on the floor I'd have to leave it there and walk away, or deliberately fall over and roll over to collect the dropped item, and then have to phone or call for assistance to get me back on my feet again. Its frankly ridiculous I bother wearing it at all, but it is slippery with zero flapping anywhere, but more importantly colour matches one of my bikes, and brand matches another, and makes me feel like a super hero. I don the sunnies, head out of the front door and mutter to myself, 'lets go fight crime'

I am 45 and a half, and not as it would appear, 9


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2018)

booze and cake said:


> I regularly look through Ebay UK and Ebay Italy looking for lovely retro wool cycling tops. I've lost count of the amazing ones I've seen over the years in S and M that I would love, but I'm a X-large or at peak summer trim condition a L at best, so have zero chance of ever fitting in them. I just never saw any of these jerseys in L or XL, to such an extent Ebay was making me think all Italian cyclists were hobbit like Pantani's or were in total denial and were actually like Lampre pie guy
> http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php/photo/40566/title/fat-guy-in-lampre-kit/cat/500
> 
> I've got a 'large' italian Denti all in one thermal skin suit in black and rainbow jerseys colours that is so tight its a 5-10 minute job getting it on, and is so restrictive that if I dropped anything on the floor I'd have to leave it there and walk away, or deliberately fall over and roll over to collect the dropped item, and then have to phone or call for assistance to get me back on my feet again. Its frankly ridiculous I bother wearing it at all, but it is slippery with zero flapping anywhere, but more importantly colour matches one of my bikes, and brand matches another, and makes me feel like a super hero. I don the sunnies, head out of the front door and mutter to myself, 'lets go fight crime'
> ...



*chuckle*

BTW, speaking of retro tops, have you looked in Pedal Pedlar? It's just up Balls Pond Road from the bear you bagged the other day in the street art thread. Seems you're in that neck of the woods regularly, so wouldn't take you out of your way.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> *chuckle*
> 
> BTW, speaking of retro tops, have you looked in Pedal Pedlar? It's just up Balls Pond Road from the bear you bagged the other day in the street art thread. Seems you're in that neck of the woods regularly, so wouldn't take you out of your way.



Thanks, no I had'nt been in. I've just had a look on their website, they do have some nice stuff. A bit of a typical case in point though, that sizes are only XS, S, M and L, the large they only have 6. And £145-£155 for a wool jersey is too spendy for me, I'm on the hunt for those yellow sticker type bargains


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2018)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks, no I had'nt been in. I've just had a look on their website, they do have some nice stuff. A bit of a typical case in point though, that sizes are only XS, S, M and L, the large they only have 6. And £145-£155 for a wool jersey is too spendy for me, I'm on the hunt for those yellow sticker type bargains



Ah. Ooops... Yeah, that *is* rather spendy. 

I'm with you on the yellow stickers though.


----------

